# Pie (NFC kitten 4mths old )



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

This Pie or Zivannaz Pied Piper one of our kittens we have from our first litter. He's 4 mths old and already doing well in the Show World (FiFE) by getting BIV in his first show last month

I adore him and if he doesn't sell very soon i am going to keep him  although mum doesn't know it yet :biggrin:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I Love that 'High white' coat pattern, gorgeous boy.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my, what a beauty :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, I don't believe it, you're in Sapcote!!! I'm originally from Burbage and my parents still live there. I lived in Sapcote for a couple of years, too!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

omg!! Hes absolutely gorgeous !!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful cat no wonder he's doing well on the bench


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is beautiful :001_wub: I'd be tempted to keep him too :yesnod: Congratulations on his BIV :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

are you doing the fife show this sunday?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> are you doing the fife show this sunday?


Morning

Yes, mum is going with three of our cats both days, i will be popping back and forth as i have to look after my dogs.

Are you going ?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> He is beautiful :001_wub: I'd be tempted to keep him too :yesnod: Congratulations on his BIV :thumbup1:


Thank you so much


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Misi said:


> Hey, I don't believe it, you're in Sapcote!!! I'm originally from Burbage and my parents still live there. I lived in Sapcote for a couple of years, too!


Yes i have only just moved there about 3 weeks or so ago so still settling in and finding my way around. I drive through BUrbage every day back and forth to work, its a beautiful village


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Maistaff said:


> Yes i have only just moved there about 3 weeks or so ago so still settling in and finding my way around. I drive through BUrbage every day back and forth to work, its a beautiful village


Next time I'm up at my mum and dad's, can I come and see your moggies?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Misi said:


> Next time I'm up at my mum and dad's, can I come and see your moggies?


Of course you can, you would be more than welcome


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_im in love, how very pretty, i think i may have to get a NFC, :biggrin:,_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is a little stunner!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Morning
> 
> Yes, mum is going with three of our cats both days, i will be popping back and forth as i have to look after my dogs.
> 
> Are you going ?


unfortunately i'm not but the breeder of my boys is taking their father. hopefully he will get his int championship there fingers crossed. would love to go to more shows though


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _im in love, how very pretty, i think i may have to get a NFC, :biggrin:,_


you wont be disappointed


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

stunning,
michelle x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Very beautiful, ive noticed your from Sapcote near me


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

coral. said:


> Very beautiful, ive noticed your from Sapcote near me


Looks like we might be getting a mini meet-up going on!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Maistaff said:


> Of course you can, you would be more than welcome


Thanks, chuck :thumbup1:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh Jenny who is the breeder, I am going to have a look at the show today so will have a look out for your boy 

Pie is now sold, he is off to his new home today, mum and i am going tomiss him loads but his new mum and dad are lovely so we know he is going to be a spoiled kitten


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Oh Jenny who is the breeder, I am going to have a look at the show today so will have a look out for your boy
> 
> Pie is now sold, he is off to his new home today, mum and i am going tomiss him loads but his new mum and dad are lovely so we know he is going to be a spoiled kitten


sorry only just got on line the breeder is karen carter prefix kajulaz study boy hold on got to look.......fife and fica champion DK antrilo's dr dante. he's a blue and white boy


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> sorry only just got on line the breeder is karen carter prefix kajulaz study boy hold on got to look.......fife and fica champion DK antrilo's dr dante. he's a blue and white boy


actually he is being shown today i think at lutterworth


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> actually he is being shown today i think at lutterworth


Thats a shame, i didn't go yesterday only Saturday, i had a fab day and spent a small fortune on toys for Smarty at a beutiful hand made stand that was there

SUch a shame i missed your boy


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

wasnt my boy but dr dante is the father of my new babies and yes he got his internationak championship


----------

